# DIY/Assisted /Grass Livery North Hampshire (Near Fleet)



## Sophstar (9 October 2017)

Currently seeking DIY or grass livery with some assistance (I'll be working shifts so need help on some days) for 2 year old Clydesdale gelding. I live in Fleet and shall be working in Basingstoke so anything just off M3 or the back routes in close vicinity to Basingstoke ie Hartley Wintney, Hook, Odiham. I can be flexible.

Must have decent off road hacking or close access to (I'm more the happy hacker type) but also suitable space for breaking in and schooling.
All year round group turnout - 24/7 in summer but willing to bring in overnight in winter if yard requires it.
Space for trailer parking
Laid back and friendly atmosphere!

Thank you


----------



## texel (26 November 2017)

Have you tried Lyde House Liveries,  Up Nately,   Hook ?


----------

